

Why Resume Keywording Is a Must for Job Seekers - huisjames
http://forbes.com/sites/lisaquast/2015/04/27/why-resume-keywording-is-a-must-for-job-seekers/

======
MichaelCrawford
If applicant tracking systems are so great, why do I get so many inquiries
that ask if I'd like a job writing windows device drivers?

Never in my life have I ever written a windows device driver. My resume does
not make that claim.

